

Show HN: Meet Slackerbot. Slacking Off with Slack - wjagodfrey
http://www.wilfredgodfrey.com/slackerbot/

======
wjagodfrey
Hi guys,

So last week my company switched to Slack and I was immediately interested in
building bots. I thought the idea of building a game bot that used emojis was
pretty cool. After a handful of hours and a really fun time learning about
slack, here he is.

Let me know how it goes if you try him out.

Edit: I realise I haven't added many pictures. Let me fix that..

Edit 2: Fixed.

